# Donor information



## kellster38 (Aug 20, 2009)

hi guys, 

my name is kelli and im on the start of this rollercoaster and id appreciate if ne of you could help me out, basically i just wondered if ne1 knows of any donor sites for northern ireland where i can advertise for a donor egg, i only discussed this option with my clinic recently and im all confused n stuff, any help be very very much appreciated.

thanks for you time

kelli


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Kelli,

I'm not sure if the National Donor Gamete Trust operate in NI, might be worth having a look on the website - www.ngdt.co.uk.  

Other than that, I think there are websites for matching donors with recipients.  Hopefully someone will be along soon who can help a bit more.

Good luck,
P xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hiyyah

I am sorry I don´t know where this can be done in NI.

Have you considered egg donation abroad or is this a funded cycle? If you are paying privately then this may be an option so do have a look at my website: www.ivftreatmentabroad.com

Ruth


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hiya

Bizarrely I have tried adverts on Gumtree - its free and I had quite a few responses!  

Also NGDT were helpful

Good luck on your journey 

xx


----------



## freyamum (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi there, I'm in NI too and believe it or not we found a donor on here!! Not sure if you're really supposed to   but someone replied and we're still waiting to hear the outcome from the hospital (we started the process in March). It all takes a long time, counselling etc etc but it's not insurmountable. Are there any friends or family who'd be willing? I'm the youngest so all mine were too old. Hope that helps anyway.

Jx


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi, 

im not in NI but in north yorkshire, im also trying to find a sperm donor, but i want to do home insemination. but im struggling to find a donor or where to look, and find info about wot to do so i hope someone can help.

good luck  

louise x


----------

